
Don't Start a Company – Be Obsessed with Something - ceekay
https://medium.com/@saagrawa/don-t-start-a-company-be-obsessed-with-something-62f7940d88cc
======
PhilWright
Being obsessive is a great when you happen to be obsessive about the right
thing. Obsession is a force multiplier but when applied to an idea that sucks
it merely keeps you working on the wrong thing past any reasonable point. It
is a two edged sword.

True obsession is not something you get to choose, it is something that just
is. Steve Jobs did not wake up and decide he was going to be obsessive about
something. It was just the way he was.

So I would contend you cannot choose to be obsessive and you cannot choose
what to be obsessive about. Obsession is not a logical decision you make. Ask
an OCD suffered if they chose to wash their hands 20 times a day.

